# Vulvar Skin Tag



## agomelsky@cfmcky.com (Feb 12, 2013)

What is the appropriate cpt for vulvar skin tag removal?


----------



## Anastasia (Feb 13, 2013)

56605 vulvar bx.


----------



## cwpierce (Feb 19, 2013)

Why would you use a Bx code for an excision? If it clearly states "excision of Skin tag" I would think we would use 11200. My thought on 56605 was for a biopsy of a lesion of a bit more serious nature than a simple skin tag. Maybe I am misunderstanding something. I am always open to being further educated if someone can explain more.


----------



## lscott (Feb 21, 2013)

Removal of a skin tag and vulvar biopsy are two separate things.  If it is truly a skin tag, then 11200; if it is a more extensive excision, such as excision of a benign lesion, then I go with 11420 series.  If the biopsy code is used, then it needs to be documented as a biopsy and the specimen should be sent to Pathology.  I was always taught that a skin tag is a skin tag is a skin tag, and not anything more, so based on your question my answer is 11200.


----------

